
Amazon Mothership Is Terrifying as Hell, Even If It's Completely Fake - myinnerbanjo
https://gizmodo.com/this-amazon-mothership-is-terrifying-as-hell-even-if-i-1833739492
======
karmakaze
There's the Airlander 10 blimp (aka flying bum) that's a real thing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_Air_Vehicles_HAV_304/Ai...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_Air_Vehicles_HAV_304/Airlander_10)

